# RE: Deaf and plumbing



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

*RE: Deaf and plumbing*

Hello,

I know, I know, I'm not a professional, therefore I really have no place being here but I figured that it doesn't hurt to try to ask for advice and who better to ask than plumbing professionals. I am just a humble guy with the best intentions. This doesn't quite fit in the DIY'ers forum, either... I hope that I will not be lynched for this but it is true that I violated a rule so I deserve it.

Onto my dilemma, I'm deaf (completely) although I don't know ASL. I read lips and can speak just fine. I am pursuing a career in plumbing and am wondering what kind of obstacles I might face and if there are ways around things. For example, detecting leaky pipes- you can use equipment. But equipment is not good to be relied on all the time. I'm having tough time reaching out to the Union in my area, they're adamant about using the phone to communicate with me (instead of email).

That's why I'm here, I figured you could give me some advice. Do I have no hope of being successful in this trade?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Rjbphd should be around soon, he will give you some advice. :thumbsup:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm here... .. will make comment later..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A huge part of doing service plumbing is communication with customers. Also sounds in plumbing indicate different things...knocking might be water hammer, jetting sounds different when going through the blockage, listen for drip, etc. Service plumber will be tough for you.

Have you ever thought of becoming a welder? Maybe a commercial plumber?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> A huge part of doing service plumbing is communication with customers. Also sounds in plumbing indicate different things...knocking might be water hammer, jetting sounds different when going through the blockage, listen for drip, etc. Service plumber will be tough for you.
> 
> Have you ever thought of becoming a welder? Maybe a commercial plumber?


I have to use my ears to weld sometimes... Around the back of a pipe in a chase against a wall etc.

Listen for that hollow keyhole sound to let you know you're laying it in right, use a mirror to inspect...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> I have to use my ears to weld sometimes... Around the back of a pipe in a chase against a wall etc.
> 
> Listen for that hollow keyhole sound to let you know you're laying it in right, use a mirror to inspect...


Or listening to fitters whine...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> I have to use my ears to weld sometimes... Around the back of a pipe in a chase against a wall etc.
> 
> Listen for that hollow keyhole sound to let you know you're laying it in right, use a mirror to inspect...


That's a skill of a great welder!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Or listening to fitters whine...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know, I know, I'm not a professional, therefore I really have no place being here but I figured that it doesn't hurt to try to ask for advice and who better to ask than plumbing professionals. I am just a humble guy with the best intentions. This doesn't quite fit in the DIY'ers forum, either... I hope that I will not be lynched for this but it is true that I violated a rule so I deserve it.
> 
> ...


 






I encourage you to get into the plumbing trade. You may have to adapt or work a little harder than some others, but if you are determined, you will succeed.....:thumbsup: So go for it.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

ajneil479 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know, I know, I'm not a professional, therefore I really have no place being here but I figured that it doesn't hurt to try to ask for advice and who better to ask than plumbing professionals. I am just a humble guy with the best intentions. This doesn't quite fit in the DIY'ers forum, either... I hope that I will not be lynched for this but it is true that I violated a rule so I deserve it.
> 
> ...


You already have an advantage over rjbphd, as I can read an understand your post.  he would be the best guy to ask btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> You already have an advantage over rjbphd, as I can read an understand your post.  he would be the best guy to ask btw. :thumbsup:


To Rj's defence, we don't know if this guy has posted under the influence yet.

See Rj's post in the "what time do you start" thread..
:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think your ok here. If u are really deaf 

Guys he's not asking for any DIY info at all just for some opinions 

I think this why they havnt ran u off

I see a danger. At least on commercial sites. U need to hear machines coming and other trades warning you of danger. 

I'm sure a few guys will have more info. Be safe!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You really need all your senses or your type of work might be limited...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

While it will be diffiucut to communicate. It is apparent to me that you can communicate sufficently.You read lips and if you speak clearly you are already ahead of most plumbers.

The blind and deaf people I know have enhannced thier other senses to notice different things than a normal person that has all of thier abilities.The union may not help as you will require by law in the US special needs help.You are entitled to it so do not be afraid to ask for the help to get through apprenticeship classes.IF you sign they will have to get a you a specialist to sign for you.

On the job training will be tough for your co-workers.You will have to be ready to help them help you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This next is only my opinion. I have no family members or close associates that are deaf so I have nothing other than supposition and my faith in self determination to base this on.

People with disabilities accomplish the impossible every day. I have no idea how you would accomplish becoming a plumber with impaired hearing but I would never presume to tell you not to attempt it. 

For those that believe this cannot be accomplished with impaired hearing, I suggest you listen to some of Beethoven's later works.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I move to have this entire thread be transposed into upper case...
:laughing:

In all seriousness, Richard and John made some great points...

On a recent project, and a few other times throughout my career, I have been assigned a partner who was very close to retirement. Several of those men were very hard of hearing, in one case completely deaf. 

...building still got built...

If you want it, go after it.


:thumbup:

^^^
Sign language :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You really need all your senses or your type of work might be limited...


Oh bs..OS. u. Sounded like my uncle that I been proving him wrong all these years


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Oh bs..OS. u. Sounded like my uncle that I been proving him wrong all these years


That was my intention ... Getting you mad enough to get off your ass ... That's what motivates ... Proving other people wrong ...

Glad you succeeded ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's good to see zoners helping a stranger out with a bit of input. I'm glad to see him treated with respect and serious answers... 

That being said I hope you take my joke to be funny

The plus side of your disability would be 
Not hearing your boss a gc an electrician an inspector run there mouth and bithc at you. Also when you run a jackhammer you wouldnt get a splitting head ace Got to look at the positive side of things ( wich I'm sure you do). The step you are thinking if making takes some big balls. Are you from Texas ??lol joking keep it up man. I know I could learn a but from a guy with that kind if drive.......

Keep us posted on how it goes and remember we are here to help you if you even more so if you enter the plumbing industry!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my take.. yes the communation is the highest on the list.. and be able to read and write do helps.. working independantly will be a plus... about 95% of jobs I work alone and most often I pull out my hearing aid so I can focus on the project without those noises.. 
Learning ASL do help me thru classess with treps.. as well being with my peers.. 
You didn't say how old you are, from reading your post, you do have the language skills to do the job. 
Many say that I don't have the patience for being a teacher as all the stuff I had to learn now or get out.. good luck.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> A huge part of doing service plumbing is communication with customers. Also sounds in plumbing indicate different things...knocking might be water hammer, jetting sounds different when going through the blockage, listen for drip, etc. Service plumber will be tough for you.
> 
> Have you ever thought of becoming a welder? Maybe a commercial plumber?


Yes, I have thought about being a welder. It seems like a very interesting trade! Of course, there is a union for that and apprenticeship involved as well, both of which are at the main office. Problem with that is, it's a good hour and a half away. I'm not sure that the commute would be worth it or if I could even afford it if I wanted to.

Thank you for your suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Or listening to fitters whine...


:laughing:






:whistling2:


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I encourage you to get into the plumbing trade. You may have to adapt or work a little harder than some others, but if you are determined, you will succeed.....:thumbsup: So go for it.


Thank you for your encouragement. I've gotta tell you, it's hard to find footing in this world when you are at a disadvantage. But posts like this remind me that nothing is impossible. I probably knew that already but I needed to hear it.

I do have some other GREAT qualities to bring to the plumbing trade and now the next step is just to figure out how to deliver those qualities above and beyond what is required. And of course, how to make up for my disadvantage.

Having the odds against me is a fantastic motivator but as with anything else, it's easy to get discouraged. Thanks again.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think your ok here. If u are really deaf
> 
> Guys he's not asking for any DIY info at all just for some opinions
> 
> ...


 Did ya know that deaf people are better driver than 'normal' hearing people?? Why??


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> The union may not help as you will require by law in the US special needs help.


Would you mind clarifying what you mean by this? The union is not required to help?



Richard Hilliard said:


> On the job training will be tough for your co-workers.You will have to be ready to help them help you.


I completely understand this. I should have a backup plan, always. A pen and paper will come in handy.

I am under the impression, from what you said, that the responsibility of arranging accommodations will be on me-- not on the union or my employer. Is that right?


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Here's my take.. yes the communation is the highest on the list.. and be able to read and write do helps.. working independantly will be a plus... about 95% of jobs I work alone and most often I pull out my hearing aid so I can focus on the project without those noises..
> Learning ASL do help me thru classess with treps.. as well being with my peers..
> You didn't say how old you are, from reading your post, you do have the language skills to do the job.
> Many say that I don't have the patience for being a teacher as all the stuff I had to learn now or get out.. good luck.


I have a cochlear implant. I should have definitely specified that in my original post. But without it, I'm completely deaf. It's on it's way out the door anyway (due to age) so I am anticipating the event where I cannot use it.

For the time being, I do have some hearing, so I suppose that makes it easier for me!

In the event that this misfortune occurs where I need to part ways with my CI, I am anticipating the apprenticeship being the most difficult part of my journey. If I am already a master plumber by that point, I could work independently with no issues.

Do you use any special equipment to help with diagnostics, or ask a buddy if you can borrow their ears for a second? 

Thanks a lot for your insight.

PS: You're right, I never mentioned my age. I'm 24.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> I have a cochlear implant. I should have definitely specified that in my original post. But without it, I'm completely deaf. It's on it's way out the door anyway (due to age) so I am anticipating the event where I cannot use it.
> 
> For the time being, I do have some hearing, so I suppose that makes it easier for me!
> 
> ...


 How long have you have the CI??? And how much did it helps you... and you were never taught or learned ASL? If not, why not?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Id like to see you make it ajneil. Is it only union in your area? Could you not spread a broader net by trying non-union. I think both are good. They help you provide for you and yours. Just a thought.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> How long have you have the CI??? And how much did it helps you... and you were never taught or learned ASL? If not, why not?


rjbphd, it helped tremendously... Let me put it this way: Without the CI, something would have to be 120 dB or up and within close proximity to my ear for me to hear it (airplane taking off, fireworks, jackhammer, etc). But with the CI, I can hear soft sounds as low as 10-20 dB (refrigerator, female voices, birds, conversation chatter) close-by. Anything lower than that is difficult.

I was never taught ASL because I was fitted with hearing aids at 2 y/o and mainstreamed. Parental decision. I learned to speak by feeling inflection in peoples voices, my hand on their necks. No idea why I never learned but I am interested in taking some classes.

You should check out the documentary called "Hear and Now" (easily found on Amazon). It's a very compelling story about a married couple, both profoundly deaf, and they get the CI together. Each of them has a different experience with it. ****I might own the dvd. If you're interested, let me know.****


_______________________________________________

On a side note, I don't think I've ever talked about myself this much in my life. It's all your fault, guys! I hope that I can give you guys as much helpful insight as you have given me... but that might take a while, lol.

Well, if you have any questions about CI's, I'm your guy, as rjbphd has figured out. :laughing:


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Id like to see you make it ajneil. Is it only union in your area? Could you not spread a broader net by trying non-union. I think both are good. They help you provide for you and yours. Just a thought.


It is only union in my area. I emailed the union office and am waiting for a response. I inquired whether my disability would have an impact on my apprenticeship application. The application process begins in March so I've got time to figure out the best routes.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope you can find a job and reach your goals, good luck, work hard and don't be afraid to ask questions:thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> Would you mind clarifying what you mean by this? The union is not required to help?
> 
> No they are required by law to help you
> 
> ...


 
The union may discourage you as this puts an extra cost on the apprenticeship program. Do not let them discourage you it is your right and you are entitled to help. You do not have to be in this alone.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Google ABC contractors association. They sponsor apprenticeship programs for companies that are not in the union and they are a accredited apprenticeship program.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Bravo to you young man!!! Pursue your dreams until you draw your last breath. You don't just have to be a mechanic to be in the "plumbing" trade. Why shouldn't you be able to learn the trade and then teach all the rest of us morons how to better service the hearing-impaired community. BTW, in reference to another thread " I Have A Problem With A Co-Worker", your condition may be a blessing. You won't have to get your feelings hurt all day by that mean man who talks so "disrespectfully" to you. Hey, maybe YOU could teach that snivelling little biotch how to turn a deaf ear to the normal hazing & ball-busting that goes on in this trade. Much love & best wishes to you from New Jersey brother.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Bravo to you young man!!! Pursue your dreams until you draw your last breath. You don't just have to be a mechanic to be in the "plumbing" trade. Why shouldn't you be able to learn the trade and then teach all the rest of us morons how to better service the hearing-impaired community. BTW, in reference to another thread " I Have A Problem With A Co-Worker", your condition may be a blessing. You won't have to get your feelings hurt all day by that mean man who talks so "disrespectfully" to you. Hey, maybe YOU could teach that snivelling little biotch how to turn a deaf ear to the normal hazing & ball-busting that goes on in this trade. Much love & best wishes to you from New Jersey brother.


Thanks, buddy.

I appreciate the encouragement, you are absolutely right. It's as simple as power on or power off. I have thought about the contributions that I could make in terms of educating others because the fact of the matter is, the general public at large is unaccustomed to disabilities. Unfortunately, not everyone thinks like you (and all others who previously commented here) do -- some are quick to judge.

I've reached out to a few people (union, ABC association, US dept of labor) and made the conscious choice to disclose my disability, with hopes that they'll look beyond that. It just seems ridiculous for me to hide it, you know? Kinda hard to miss it. :laughing:

In any case, I tried doing a search for the thread you referenced and couldn't find it. Deleted, maybe?

Cheers!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

My wife works at The Auditory Oral School Of New York and she says go for it and so do I. 

I do think you might want to look into a small non union shop where you might be able to create and work out a system a little better. 

Good luck


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sitting with a glass of CBL chilled with frozen pieces of granite and enjoying Ode To Joy (a portion of Beethoven's 9th). This masterpiece is believed to have been composed after he was totally deaf.

So you're hard of hearing? That is not near as challenging as the countless plumbers that are hard of thinking. Go for it!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

One of the guys a year ahead of me in my apprenticeship class was deaf and had hearing aids. Not sure if its the same as the implant but with his hearing aid off he was deaf. He also was a very good plumber, what he lacked in verbal communication he made up for in work ethic and knowledge. He was also a digging mofo, I didn't like digging a ditch with him he made me look bad:laughing:

Hang in there and follow your dreams. You will determine your future, no one else can decide it for you. I know you can do it!:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I took two ASL courses at community college, easier than Spanish, and my wife and I taught our kids some simple signs before they could talk. She's a big fan of that "Switched at Birth" tv show, on of the character's is deaf and they portray some difficulties in trying to work in hearing environments.

On ther service side of things, leak detection would be a challenge with some equipment that is very common. Some detectors show differences in volume, not all do. Rumbling water heaters are a sign of sediment build up, there are ways to confirm this visually.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> My wife works at The Auditory Oral School Of New York and she says go for it and so do I.
> 
> I do think you might want to look into a small non union shop where you might be able to create and work out a system a little better.
> 
> Good luck


Off topic, but does she have any connections with Clarke School for the Deaf? I am not familiar with The Auditory Oral School of NY as it's out of state but I did check out the website and it seems to have the same mission/goals as Clarke does. Clarke is oral, too. I applaud her working for the oral school, there is much resistance especially in deaf culture to the existence of schools like that. The majority believe that oral teaching and learning goes against the traditional values of the deaf culture. But I have worked closely with similar institutions and appreciate what they do! :thumbup:

Thank you both for your encouragement. I have reached out to the Dept. of Labor and will see what they can do to assist me in the search for a non-union apprenticeship.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

JK949 said:


> I took two ASL courses at community college, easier than Spanish, and my wife and I taught our kids some simple signs before they could talk. She's a big fan of that "Switched at Birth" tv show, on of the character's is deaf and they portray some difficulties in trying to work in hearing environments.
> 
> On ther service side of things, leak detection would be a challenge with some equipment that is very common. Some detectors show differences in volume, not all do. Rumbling water heaters are a sign of sediment build up, there are ways to confirm this visually.


I appreciate the insight, I thought that there might be a way to accommodate my hearing by using equipment. You say leak detection may be challenging, *even* with the use of equipment?

I was looking at another thread, "Leak detection for the deaf..." and MetroTech/Goldak equipment was recommended. The thread is over 2 years old, maybe there is better equipment out there now.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The deaf thing might be an advantage in that you won't hear me yelling at you when you screw up :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The deaf thing might be an advantage in that you won't hear me yelling at you when you screw up :laughing:


I'm not deaf, I'm ignoring you...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> Off topic, but does she have any connections with Clarke School for the Deaf? I am not familiar with The Auditory Oral School of NY as it's out of state but I did check out the website and it seems to have the same mission/goals as Clarke does. Clarke is oral, too. I applaud her working for the oral school, there is much resistance especially in deaf culture to the existence of schools like that. The majority believe that oral teaching and learning goes against the traditional values of the deaf culture. But I have worked closely with similar institutions and appreciate what they do! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you both for your encouragement. I have reached out to the Dept. of Labor and will see what they can do to assist me in the search for a non-union apprenticeship.


I'll ask her about that. 

My 4 year old goes there (this year only) she is not impaired but they need to integrate some hearing kids, it's part of the mandate. They have these high tec classrooms And equipment so that each kid can hear how they need to. 

The education is amazing an if someone were to pay out of pocket the tuition would cost something like $120,000 a year, but they are mostly contracted out from the nyc Board of education. 

I think integration is key to success because real life is integrated!


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I'll ask her about that.
> 
> My 4 year old goes there (this year only) she is not impaired but they need to integrate some hearing kids, it's part of the mandate.
> 
> I think integration is key to success because real life is integrated!


I definitely agree with what you said Brooklyn/Plumb, integration is very important and too many take this for granted. That is why the world is not knowledgeable in areas that they should be more knowledgeable in. It's fantastic that they are taking the steps to include hearing kids into the student body-- I have never heard of any institution doing this. In fact, I don't even think Clarke does, as reputable as they are, so your wife's school definitely has a leg up on that. It's great to hear (no pun intended)!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> I definitely agree with what you said Brooklyn/Plumb, integration is very important and too many take this for granted. That is why the world is not knowledgeable in areas that they should be more knowledgeable in. It's fantastic that they are taking the steps to include hearing kids into the student body-- I have never heard of any institution doing this. In fact, I don't even think Clarke does, as reputable as they are, so your wife's school definitely has a leg up on that. It's great to hear (no pun intended)!


 Huh?? Many hearing impaired kids are mainstreamed into hearing classes for many years.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Huh?? Many hearing impaired kids are mainstreamed into hearing classes for many years.


He means vice versa


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

ajneil479 said:


> I definitely agree with what you said Brooklyn/Plumb, integration is very important and too many take this for granted. That is why the world is not knowledgeable in areas that they should be more knowledgeable in. It's fantastic that they are taking the steps to include hearing kids into the student body-- I have never heard of any institution doing this. In fact, I don't even think Clarke does, as reputable as they are, so your wife's school definitely has a leg up on that. It's great to hear (no pun intended)!


To bad they only go to age 5 or my daughter would have had a million dollar education. Besides what they do they have amazing teachers my daughter is being taught on a level I've never seen before. They have sought after the best staff whatever their expertise. 
I was nervous to begin with I didn't want her to be a Guinea Pig. But quickly realized how lucky she was even if its only for a year


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

The only things I see you being limited to would Be when customers say they have a water hammer popping noises but that doesn't mean that the plumber who is training you, he should show you different ways to find it. Like placing your hand close to the walls and feel them. Prove people wrong


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It's not easy starting off any way you do it, and obviously you will have a greater challenge then most. But on the other side of of everything, I would not be suprised if you were able to teach people you are working with some new tricks.


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

:thumbuprops to you for even posting here and asking. God Bless you . It's gonna be tough to hear water leaks. I know that hearing the glug in a bathtub drain after a toilet flushing telling me that there's a possible main line blockage is a big deal. Also hearing air leaks on a gas line during the Pipe and Air test will be difficult. I can't help but think though that there is some hope. Changing the guts out of a toilet...rough in and trim out of houses and installation of fixtures etc. might be possible with a helper or friend to check behind or work with you. 
Godspeed to you brother....:yes:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow there are so many people that believe they must hear something before they know something.Stoppages I do not need to hear a toilet gurgle to know it is gurgling. I watch the toilet when I run the sink and shower. Not paying attention causes floods. Hearing an air leak how about watching a gauge? Then it is easy to feel for the air. Leak location equipment around here not many plumbers dabble in leak detection equipment. Most of those plumbers have the equipment rolling around in a truck and it does not work when required to use it. Next they take too much time to find the leak because they are not experts.

I am pretty sure he is not seeking a job where he is 20 feet in the air having to yell pipe sizes. I’ll guarantee that he is at a disadvantage with some plumbers that know and understand what they are listening for however most that I have ever met have no idea what the different sounds mean. Hell most plumbers do not notice the sounds other than bodily noises. Plumbers love to fart and watch the facial expressions of their victims.

I grew up with a person that was deaf. He was an amazing athlete who learned to see things that we take for granted. This guy took advantage of us with what he saw that we took for granted. His anticipation was nothing short of amazing.

I do not hear like I use to , I do not see as well as I used to, and I am fatter than I use to be and with all this I am still better than I use to be. Just glad I have most of my hair.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> To bad they only go to age 5 or my daughter would have had a million dollar education. Besides what they do they have amazing teachers my daughter is being taught on a level I've never seen before. They have sought after the best staff whatever their expertise.
> I was nervous to begin with I didn't want her to be a Guinea Pig. But quickly realized how lucky she was even if its only for a year


Off topic, but good for you, both of my kids 13 and 11 have severe hearing loss and went to Delaware School for the Deaf till they were 6. They started there at 18 months old, we got them hearing aids at 4 months old.

It's the only reason why I support National Healthcare, $5000.00 a pop for hearing aids gets costly after a while especially when you have two kids that need them.

Sorry to hijack.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Huh?? Many hearing impaired kids are mainstreamed into hearing classes for many years.


Yes, you are right, with the public school system. In the public school system, hard of hearing students can be integrated into the school system. 

It's the first time I've seen hearing students integrated into a primarily deaf/HOH school system. It is usually the other way around.


----------



## ajneil479 (Nov 28, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Wow there are so many people that believe they must hear something before they know something.Stoppages I do not need to hear a toilet gurgle to know it is gurgling. I watch the toilet when I run the sink and shower. Not paying attention causes floods. Hearing an air leak how about watching a gauge? Then it is easy to feel for the air. Leak location equipment around here not many plumbers dabble in leak detection equipment. Most of those plumbers have the equipment rolling around in a truck and it does not work when required to use it. Next they take too much time to find the leak because they are not experts.
> 
> I am pretty sure he is not seeking a job where he is 20 feet in the air having to yell pipe sizes. I’ll guarantee that he is at a disadvantage with some plumbers that know and understand what they are listening for however most that I have ever met have no idea what the different sounds mean. Hell most plumbers do not notice the sounds other than bodily noises. Plumbers love to fart and watch the facial expressions of their victims.
> 
> ...


Very well said, my friend. Equipment doesn't make the plumber, skills do... We'd all be in trouble if that were the case.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ajneil479 said:


> I appreciate the insight, I thought that there might be a way to accommodate my hearing by using equipment. You say leak detection may be challenging, *even* with the use of equipment?
> 
> I was looking at another thread, "Leak detection for the deaf..." and MetroTech/Goldak equipment was recommended. The thread is over 2 years old, maybe there is better equipment out there now.


Metrotech is more precision, however the equipment can be costly. If you go all the way and become self employed, you could still subcontract with a leak detection company before deciding that you need to purchase anything. 

Always wear your safety goggles and gloves, those two senses will carry you far.


----------

